# TV chassis Toshiba CCP 3400 no arranca.



## fabper (Sep 15, 2011)

Hola amigos del foros como están?. Tengo una TV que tiene problema en la fuente, ya le cambie el regulador STR W5753A, pero igual no tiene voltaje en el secundario. Hay tensión en el filtro principal.
Si alguien tiene el diagrama de la placa chassis CCP 3400, seria tan amable de pasarme por favor. Saludos y Éxitos para todos. Muchas Gracias!


----------



## fabper (Sep 15, 2011)

Conseguí el diagrama y encontré el problema, era una resistencia que estaba desvalorizada, lo reemplace y arranco  sin inconveniente. Me gustaría subir el diagrama pero no se como se hace, si alguien me puede ayudar.?


----------



## pandacba (Sep 16, 2011)

Estaban habiertas las R que le permiten arrancar las de alto valor...
Para subir el archivo vas debajo de la ventan de ediciòn de texto y veras que hay dos botones el de la derecha dice "Ir a Avanzado" pica en ese y se desplegaran màs opciones entre ellas adjuntar archivos, doble clik alli y te aparecera otra ventana que te permitira subir al foro el archivo.
Debajo hay una tabla con el tamaño màxmo para cada tipo de archivo, en el caaso de pdf, rar, zip etc el màximo tamaño es de 2M por lo que si tu archivo excede ese tamaño comprimilo con el winrar en volumens de 2M y subi los archivos resultantes


----------



## fabper (Sep 17, 2011)

Muchas Gracias pandacba.


----------



## Pabloka30 (Oct 2, 2011)

HOLA AMIGOS ME PODRIAN AYUDAR A como medir el regulador strw5753A parece estar en corto ,mi preguntas es si como medir con un tester desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Oct 3, 2011)

De donde deduces que esta en corto en primer lugar?


----------



## Pabloka30 (Oct 3, 2011)

PORQUE YA le cambie los diodos resistencias alrededor del mismo y el ultimo sospechoso deduzco que es el regulador mencionado por cada prueba vuela en fusible ....


----------



## masaru (Oct 3, 2011)

Para saber si esta en corto medir pin 1 y´pin 3 que son D y S del Fet regulador.

Quería agregar que no es la única falla que puede tener el IC. regulador de fuente. 
Un consejito para reparar fuentes de TVs. Usa siempre una serie de 200 watts. Y descanectá la bobina desmagnetizadora.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 3, 2011)

Pabloka30 dijo:


> PORQUE YA le cambie los diodos resistencias alrededor del mismo y el ultimo sospechoso deduzco que es el regulador mencionado por cada prueba vuela en fusible ....



Bien, al material hay que cambiarlo solo si se tiene seguridad de que esta malo, es una pésima práctica cambiar el material por las dudas haber que pasa(eso es tìpico del no técnico cambiapiezas)

Para encarar una reparación de un TV no basta con saber soldar y medir alguñnas cosas.

Hay que saber medir los componentes e intepretar tales medidas.

Por otro lado hay que concocer el funcionamiento de cada etapa que compone el aparato.

En tu caso es evidente que tenes un cortocircuito


Tambièn es necesario contar con el diagrama eléctrico del aparato en cuestión y aún mejor el manual de servicio.

Cambiar resistencias que se pueden medir con un tester y comprobar su valor es una verdadera perdida de tiempo, ya que una resistencia no se pone en cortocircuito, se habre o aumenta su valor


----------



## Pabloka30 (Oct 4, 2011)

EXCELENTE consejos amigos gracias recién me estoy iniciando en esto y me cuesta un poco interpretar algunas cosas ahora ya le cambie el regulador ya no hay mas corto pero sigue sin prender a luz de stand by ,ni nada ..gracias


----------



## masaru (Oct 4, 2011)

Tenés el mismo modelo de TV del post ? Si es otro Tv subi marca y modelo. Alguna soga te puedo tirar


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2011)

No prende porque si bien no se te rompe el CI, la fuente no arranca, el led de std-by se activa con los 5V del micro.

Fijate si en la fuente no del lado hot si no del frio tras el optoacoplador puede haber un TL430/1 que se parece a un transistor pero es un zener programable, estos elementos suelen dañarse


----------



## Pabloka30 (Oct 4, 2011)

ahora mismo solo tengo la placa el chasis tengo otro lado me gustaria una ayuda amigos para solucionar esto gracias

ahora se prendio por unos 5 segundos se apago otra ves cambiándole el ptc


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2011)

El PTC no interviene en un proceso importante, tan solo es para desmagnetizar el tubo por lo que se puede desconectar tranquilamente.

Cuando en TV se habla de chasis se refiere a la placa

Hiciste la prueba con la làmpara?


----------



## Pabloka30 (Oct 4, 2011)

su chasis es el ccp 3400 toshiba se prendio un 5 segundos y se apago otraves

al secundario solo pasa 31 volt y el condensador secundario no carga


----------



## pandacba (Oct 5, 2011)

Donde y como mediste esos 31V? utilza el plano subido más arriba para las indicaciones


----------



## Pabloka30 (Oct 5, 2011)

HOLA  y en la fuente principal el capacitor de 385 volt me indica 300 volt creo que alguna resistencia esta abierto  porque el fusible no esta no se corto pero tampoco llega a la fuente secundario la CORRIENTE.

LA PRUEBA DE LA LAMPARA LA HICE en el lugar del fusible prende sin ningun inconveniente


----------



## pandacba (Oct 5, 2011)

no entendiste nada de nada, donde te dije que pusieras la lámpara en lugar del fusible? lee lo que te dije como proceder, si no lees atentamente de nada sirve la ayuda

Que el capacitor sea de 385V de aislación no implica que alli deban estar presentes ese voltaje, si la linea de red es de 220 tendras alrededor de los 295V aproximadamente


----------



## Pabloka30 (Oct 5, 2011)

disculpa pero soy nuevo en esto igual agradezco su valiosa ayuda a que lampara te referiste mas arriba? lo que resalto es que ningún voltaje marca en el secundario , lo que debería según el diagrama medir unos 50 volts aproximadamente


----------



## pandacba (Oct 5, 2011)

Si no hay ninguna tensión en el secundario la fuente no esta funcionando


----------



## masaru (Oct 7, 2011)

Perdon por la tardanza , lo que te piden con la lámpara en el secundario es simular la carga del circuito Horizontal por una lámpara de 75 W. Esto se logra ahislando el pin 2 del Fly-back y colocando la lámpara en el capa C448 o C884 entre el +B y el negativo. Si aparece el +B ( 113volt ) el problema lo tenés en el Horizontal. Si no aparece la tensión , el problema sigue en la fuente.


----------



## Pabloka30 (Oct 7, 2011)

el pin 2 del fly-back tengo que anular y posterior a eso proceder de la forma que me dijiste disculpa pero no interprete bien pero esta muy buena tu explicación te agradezco por la solidaridad el tv prendió por unos instantes luego se apago otravez y he notado que en el fuente hay un zener en corto y una resistencia abierta ahora reemplazare y ver que pasa gracias


----------



## masaru (Oct 7, 2011)

El +B ( 113v ) alimenta el Horizontal ,es la etapa que mas consume y la que siempre falla. La idea es separar esta etapa del resto , desodá el pin 2 de fly (revisá con el tester que no tenga continuidad ) y soldale una lampara con portalampara ,un cable a +b y el otro a masa. Si la fuente arranca se encendera la lampara. El problema se encontrará mas adelante ( Tr H , Fly , o Yugo y algun capa ) 
La fuente dispone de una proteccion por corto o sobre consumo del secundario y se apaga .
 Me parece que en tu pais hay 120 volts asi que usá una lampara de 40 watts.


----------



## Pabloka30 (Oct 7, 2011)

excelente tu explicación mi amigo gracias voy a probar y luego te comento mucas gracias ha?y aqui 220 volts jejej


----------



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2011)

Que de tonterias!!

No hace falta hacer tanto lio, simplemente se quita el transistor de horizontal, y donde va el colector y masa se coloca la lámpara, es asi de simple, y es mejor que atraviese la corriente el flybac para ver si no hay perdidas en este, obvio que previamente deberian probar con un tester que no este a masa directo, esa es una comprobación que no hace falta indicarla o si? y la lámpara puede ser cualquiera, no necesariamente 75W


----------



## masaru (Oct 7, 2011)

Si es tan simple , porque no se lo explicaste hace DOS DIAS , cuando te lo preguntó. Queres ayudar a Pabloka30 o solamente desacreditarme ?
saludos Pandy.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2011)

Si tu y el leyeran lo otros casos que hay en el foro sobre temas similares verias la cantidad de veces que ya esta repetido como se hace ese procedimiento incluso hay un post que habal sobre ello, vos no sos quien sos y no puedo ponerme a perder tiempo ni en acreditar ni en desacreditar a nadie, si vos te sentis asi es problema totalmente tuyo, lo lamento, yo solo me centro en el problema y en la capacidad de quienes intentan llevarlo a cabo.


----------



## Pabloka30 (Oct 9, 2011)

amigos son muy amables por ayudarme pero no se peleen por favor creo que el foro esta para ayudarse aunque evidente mente hay novatos que quieren aprender y otros que ya son muy experimentados en el tema abrazos....


----------

